# Pork roast.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In a slow cooker crock pot. I'm not a fan of slow cookers since they limit me. However, I had one I'd stored long ago and pulled it out and cleaned it up. Put on a boneless pork loin around 4#+- after dry rubbing it, and could have probably cooked it in 5 hours if I hadn't kept pulling the lid to check the temp. Took 6 hours. Last 1 hour I topped it with crushed pineapple, the juice and brown sugar mixed together. Started with 1/2" of apple juice in the bottom of cooker and a homemade, expanded metal grate set on canning lid rings to keep the roast outta the juice. Ain't et it yet, but will repoot back on how it turned out. Taters and apples in the woodstove ashes and I'm set.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Turned out pretty good.*

Think I overcooked it a bit, but still good.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD pretty much the way I do it in the oven,cept I add mustard to the juice sugar mix and keep it pasty so itll stick.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Doug!
Try starting with a frozen roast in the morning before heading off to work. Run it on low for the day and when you get home it will be done and ready for any finishing touches you want to add.
Bob.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

225. low and slow. Injector works. carrots and reds cut thick. cover w/chicken stock and water. I like to spice mine the night before. 4# is a 5hr job. I have never tried a frozen crock piece of meat.


----------

